

Uncommon Schools Network Closes the Achievement Gap - tokenadult
http://www.uncommonschools.org/results

======
tokenadult
Statistical analysis report by independent researchers:

[http://www.mathematica-
mpr.com/publications/PDFs/education/s...](http://www.mathematica-
mpr.com/publications/PDFs/education/student_achieve_ny.pdf)

"In sum, the evidence suggests that, for the small number of New York’s AF and
Uncommon middle schools that can yet be included in analysis, achievement
impacts are positive, significant, and substantial."

